# Diabetes and You.........



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

If you are a diabetic type 1 or 2 your diet matters, actually diet or proper nutrition is the key to a better life and lets not forget the rubbish or fiber folks. Here is some info on foods with Low Glycemic numbers that will help keep your numbers down and also make you healthier.
http://www.optimalfoods.org/
:2thumb:


----------



## angelinahadley (Apr 8, 2015)

If a diabetic patient make a habit of walk 3 or 4 kilo meter in routine it can be very effective.
As we know walking is best exercise which nobody can deny.


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Those foods aren't just good for diabetics, they are good for all of us. I am not diabetic but I avoid sugar, white flour and processed junk as much as possible.

But walking is just _okay_ exercise and has been seriously over-hyped by the medical community for years. Walking is better than nothing and does burn calories but it is not very good for anything else. Your cardiovascular and respiratory system needs more intensity for improved health and your muscular system needs to cycle through both intensity and rest phases. Whatever the exercise is, if it is effortless you are probably not getting much out of it.


----------



## ClemKadiddlehopper (Aug 15, 2014)

Sentry18 said:


> Those foods aren't just good for diabetics, they are good for all of us. I am not diabetic but I avoid sugar, white flour and processed junk as much as possible.
> 
> But walking is just _okay_ exercise and has been seriously over-hyped by the medical community for years. Walking is better than nothing and does burn calories but it is not very good for anything else. Your cardiovascular and respiratory system needs more intensity for improved health and your muscular system needs to cycle through both intensity and rest phases. Whatever the exercise is, if it is effortless you are probably not getting much out of it.


Walking is very effective for people who don't have a history of exercise and are over weight enough that it can give a work out. However, walking becomes short lived as an exercise very quickly for those whom are diligent, drop some weight and do some serious walking on a disciplined schedule.

I for one, do about 12-16 hours a day of walking from one end of this farm and back again, no ATV here, manually pound T posts, tamp and move 9 ft. cedar posts, move lumber and wood, chase cows, shovel some serious shite, load and unload 88 lb feed bags 50 at a go, and seem to be moving the same pile of tiles from one end of the house to the other, over and over, to make room for my flooring efforts. Yesterday, I moved 31 bags of cement from the barn to the house.

The pace of all this is just too slow. I need more cardio. I can walk and lift all day but trotting up a steep hill takes the breath out of me.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

It is very important for a Diabetic to get the proper nutrition as well as exercise. Even small amounts of exercise can hugely impact Blood Sugar levels in a positive way. One very important thing for Diabetics is getting the proper nutrition even if you are Ill, this was emphasized for me just the other day when my elderly neighbor came over and said her husband, who is a Diabetic wasn't act right. When I got there I found that he wasn't aware of person, place, or thing and was just barley awake. I found out that he hadn't eaten much for about a week due to the Flu. When I tested his B/S it was 24 M/L per D/L. The point is that for a Diabetic, food and exercise is important even if you are Ill.


----------



## Tweto (Nov 26, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Those foods aren't just good for diabetics, they are good for all of us. I am not diabetic but I avoid sugar, white flour and processed junk as much as possible.
> 
> But walking is just _okay_ exercise and has been seriously over-hyped by the medical community for years. Walking is better than nothing and does burn calories but it is not very good for anything else. Your cardiovascular and respiratory system needs more intensity for improved health and your muscular system needs to cycle through both intensity and rest phases. Whatever the exercise is, if it is effortless you are probably not getting much out of it.


The medical community recommends walking at speed higher then 3.5mph for more then 30 mins, none stop. Most people think of walking as a leisure activity, but it is exercise if done correctly. When I get done from my 45 min walk over rough terrain at 5mph, I'm soaked in sweat.

I used to run, but that as torn me up and I wish I would have started walking 20 years sooner. Now my knees and hips are shot from the running. Most of the people my age that have a history of running are now having knee and hip problems.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Limitations is the key*

As a diabetic who was obese I can tell you that exercise was out of the question not only is bad for you is critical, your heart is under stress already because of the extra weight more stress will only killed you, walking on the other hand is less stressful and burns calories just the same, now once you lose the weight is another matter, a great exercise is a rowing machine or a bicycle, your body also dictates your limitations and with a permanent back injury I`m useless, zero exercise and limited walking so a well balance diet is the key here, have loss over 100 pounds so far and want to lose 60 more, have a pair of fatigues I want to get back into , I eat fresh everything, baked my own bread and cakes, make my own pasta, sausages and my favorite SOS and biscuits, the key here is fresh(no chemicals/process foods) and limitations ,no sodas or artificial sweeteners or corn syrups, super low salt and total rotation of food starches ,plenty of fiber and legumes and vegetable loaded meals with plenty of oriental flavors and the rice is always boil in plenty of water, minimum starch. Baking is with plenty of fiber also, flax meal flour, oat meal flour/oats, whole wheat flour (white or regular),no frying potatoes or chicken ,no breading anything .The key here folks is common sense, we have been bamboozle by corporate America for a long time, our food chain is totally contaminated and so our bodies we need a good cleansing, so get a juicer and start ,and don`t throw away the pulp, great addition for cakes and cookies, especially carrots and apples. If anybody wants any information feel free to ask .


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

*Type 1*

Just left the doctor with good news, my child is type one and since I change our eating menu at home and started with more fresh produce, lots of grains ,fibers and juicing her AIC drop from 11 to 8 in the last 3 month she also lost 10 pounds, I did too by the way ,it can be done and we eat everything but homemade, our cakes,waffles and breads loaded with fibers and very low on sugars, no process foods but plenty of proteins from nuts and fresh meats and tons of water. It can be done folks


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

Yep, I just had my DOT physical and my a1c came out to 9.5. He gave me a one year card but I have to change my diet also. I had already cut out the high fructose corn syrup so soda is already gone. 

I am going back to a way of eating (not a diet) that forced me to eat 5 small meals a day. Believe me when I say that I had to force myself to eat at times. I need to make the time to get everything prepared on the weekend for the coming week. 

I am making my renowned world famous (no one has ever heard of it) chili this evening. There will be enough there for a week. 5 different kinds of beans, tomato sauce, corn and sweet potatoes.


----------

